# Revtronic BT40s



## Smokee300 (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm VERY new to bike lights and have this on order from Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Ultra-Bright-...=1448921917&ref=plSrch&ref_=mp_s_a_1_1&sr=8-1

Anyone own this version? If so what do you think.

I'd also welcome any opinions as far as mods. Im not great at soldering but I can order stuff online with the best of them.

Thanks.


----------



## Big Fil (Nov 5, 2014)

It's the Nitefighter BT40s with a different name due to another brand having too similar a name in the states.

Go here for all the info you could want on this light. No nead to keep yet another thread open.

http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/user-review-nitefighter-bt40s-cat-review-963636.html


----------



## Smokee300 (Jul 8, 2014)

Big Fil said:


> It's the Nitefighter BT40s with a different name due to another brand having too similar a name in the states.
> 
> Go here for all the info you could want on this light. No nead to keep yet another thread open.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/user-review-nitefighter-bt40s-cat-review-963636.html


Thanks, I wasn't 100% sure the two lights were identical.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Smokee300 said:


> Thanks, I wasn't 100% sure the two lights were identical.


Should be the same light. If the box has "Nitefighter" written on it you will have your answer.


----------



## dr.welby (Jan 6, 2004)

I ordered one two days ago from this Amazon listing and it arrived today. It is a Nitefighter BT-40S in Nitefighter packaging.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

dr.welby said:


> I ordered one two days ago from Amazon and it arrived today. It is a Nitefighter BT-40S in Nitefighter packaging.


Hows' the battery life?


----------



## dr.welby (Jan 6, 2004)

No idea, I just got it today.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

There is a thread on the bt40s, has all that info about it there.


----------



## Smokee300 (Jul 8, 2014)

dr.welby said:


> I ordered one two days ago from this Amazon listing and it arrived today. It is a Nitefighter BT-40S in Nitefighter packaging.


I recieved mine from Amazon today. Same deal. Nitefighter branding.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

And people didn't believe me


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

tigris99 said:


> And people didn't believe me


I believed you!  Love that 2 day shipping esp after waiting 23 days for my last Hunk Lee shipment... http://amzn.to/1NxPBAO


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

I wonder why they don't sell the BT-21 there.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Because they had enough problems keeping up lol. It was supposed to be, but the early on qc issues I believe stopped that. They didn't want warranty issues and negative feedback on amazon. So they had to get that all sorted first. Then get caught up with all the orders.


----------

